# Are you unable to think for yourself?



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

zk0ot said:


> Why is there so much insecurity and incompetence here? Do you really need help about gloves or a hoodie? Holy F*#@.


But what If the people on the chair lift or those in the lift line don't think I'm a pro? I also don't want to be rejected from the local crowd (of which I'm not local) because I didn't dress right.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I wish I had a graphic for "out of left field". This'll have to do:

[URL=http://s1257.photobucket.com/user/donutz666/media/dafuq.jpg.html][/URL]

Where is this coming from? For that matter, what is it referring to? And who is it aimed at?

I think your delivery needs a bit of work.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Ughhhh. People on this forum need reassurance for everything. Is my music good? Is my hat good? How about these goggles, do they "gog" good enough?


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Sorry I rage posted


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Donutz said:


> I wish I had a graphic for "out of left field". This'll have to do:
> 
> [URL=http://s1257.photobucket.com/user/donutz666/media/dafuq.jpg.html][/URL]
> 
> ...



Some options for you


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

binarypie said:


> Some options for you


I like this one.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Where is this coming from? For that matter, what is it referring to? *And who is it aimed at?*
> 
> I think your delivery needs a bit of work.


Why sir, I believe that _should_ have read, "To Whom was this aimed?"
Fashion police r bad enough, but you definitely don't want to piss off the grammar nazi's!


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> Why sir, I believe that _should_ have read, "To Whom was this aimed?"
> Fashion police r bad enough, but you definitely don't want to piss off the grammar nazi's!


Nice catch Chomps.:thumbsup:

I'm watching...

"The Grammar Police"


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> Why sir, I believe that _should_ have read, "To Whom was this aimed?"
> Fashion police r bad enough, but you definitely don't want to piss off the grammar nazi's!


Oh, crap! I dangled a preposition!!!! RUN!!!! RUN!!!!!


----------



## FR4NKY (Oct 30, 2013)

binarypie said:


>


I like this one


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Donutz said:


> I wish I had a graphic for "out of left field". This'll have to do:
> 
> [URL=http://s1257.photobucket.com/user/donutz666/media/dafuq.jpg.html][/URL]
> 
> ...


I think it's aimed at every third thread asking "should I?", "would you?", or "do you?". I think folks are just scared to buy the wrong thing. Folks should relax, if ya buy it and hate it, sell it, work some more, and buy the next thing. :dunno:


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

do you all think i should agree? i think i might agree


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

CassMT said:


> do you all think i should agree? i think i might agree


You should make a thread asking if this is the best thread to post in or if there are other similar threads that are slightly "better".


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Haha haha haha


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Oh, crap! I dangled a preposition!!!! RUN!!!! RUN!!!!!


Lmao!! _Wait_,... If you're walkin' round with your preposition dangling, how is it "I'm" the one with the Creeputation around here? :laugh:


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Srs question here, do any of you use the safety bar on the lift? I want to use it but I don't want to be laughed at. I'm also not sure if the stickers on my helmet are a good match for my bindings. And do you think my socks will be alright if they don't match the rest of my outfit, even though they are completely hidden from sight?


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

zk0ot said:


> Ughhhh. People on this forum need reassurance for everything. Is my music good? Is my hat good? How about these goggles, do they "gog" good enough?


Most questions come from new riders. I don't see alot of questions on gloves. BUt goggles? Why not, some of those things are fucking expensive. If I'm dropping 200 bucks I want to know what other's think of them. Same goes for a board or bindings or boots, it's a significant investment and especially with snow gear alot of the "professional" reviewers are full of shit (see thegoodride for an example). If you don't want to read it, don't. But it's a community, which includes newbies. We want to stoke more people to bring in new riders and expand the community not shrink it.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

there have been some legit requests for opinions, but also a lot in the realm of 'what color pants will go with my jacket?'..these perps deserve a virtual punch in the neck


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Certainly to request information for big ticket item is reasonable. But for society's "ok" for things is dumb. It seemed like a read a few of those before my post.


----------



## DiggerXJ (Apr 4, 2013)

Snow is here and we're still getting these posts?? Gonna be a looong winter


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

zk0ot said:


> Certainly to request information for big ticket item is reasonable. But for society's "ok" for things is dumb. It seemed like a read a few of those before my post.


My point is I think you're more remembering/noticing the stupid posts instead of the legit ones. The majority of threads here seem to be legit.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

I need a newb post filter... mods?


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> I think it's aimed at every third thread asking "should I?", "would you?", or "do you?". I think folks are just scared to buy the wrong thing. *Folks should relax, if ya buy it and hate it, sell it, work some more, and buy the next thing.* :dunno:


THIS. This is a gold statement.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I hear what the op is saying. I think it's funny that 90% of the time its like I just bought this what do you think. How bout you ask before you buy it. Or at least realize no one fucking cares about your fasion sense. Just go ride a snowboard and have some fun.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Excuse me guys but I was wondering if it's OK for me to run a snowboard website? I'm not really sure about it. Also I heard it will make people believe I'm a fat Internet troll that has a trust fund and lives in his parents basement.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

I just want to know if this post is okay.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Excuse me guys but I was wondering if it's OK for me to run a snowboard website? I'm not really sure about it. Also I heard it will make people believe I'm a fat Internet troll that has a trust fund and lives in his parents basement.


You don't? SHIT MY MIND IS BLOWN.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

EatRideSleep said:


> I just want to know if this post is okay.



Absolutely not! You should go back, rethink your position and ask again!









....is that goog advice?


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Excuse me guys but I was wondering if it's OK for me to run a snowboard website? I'm not really sure about it. Also I heard it will make people believe I'm a fat Internet troll that has a trust fund and lives in his parents basement.


Hmmm... I never thought of you as fat


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

hardasacatshead said:


> Hmmm... I never thought of you as fat


I never thought of him as having a trust fund. :laugh:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

NoOtherOptions said:


> You don't? SHIT MY MIND IS BLOWN.


lol



hardasacatshead said:


> Hmmm... I never thought of you as fat


lol more


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

zk0ot said:


> Why is there so much insecurity and incompetence here? Do you really need help about gloves or a hoodie? Holy F*#@.


Some people need the acceptance of other people... so they can still feel "cool" for a snowboarder.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

well being a snowboarder and cool doesnt happen. snowboarders are lame


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Lets all go dual sideways ski blading together!


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey guys I was thinking of getting coffee from starbucks. Is that good? Maybe I should I go to peets, tully's or dunkin donuts instead?


----------



## CheesemonkE (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey guys I just wanted to tell you all about my super dope new one piece ski suit. It has the sickest teal and purple two-tone colorway you'll ever lay your eyes on. I am a little embarrassed because it's not brand new and I didn't pay full price for it. That said this thing is completely the tits. Whenever I roll through the beginner line in a terrain park everyone starts yelling about how cool I look. Especially when I nail a 50-50 on a butter box (Sometimes I'll add a 1 off the end to fakie if there are ladies watching). My riding buddy gets really jealous because he uses a pants and jacket combo from like 2 seasons ago. Seriously lame! He likes to try and make fun of my suit calling it a "fart bag". What a jokester!


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

zk0ot said:


> Ughhhh. People on this forum need reassurance for everything. Is my music good? Is my hat good? How about these goggles, do they "gog" good enough?


Soooooooo true, RIDE FOR THE PASSION, NOT FOR THE FASHION


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> Absolutely not! You should go back, rethink your position and ask again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very goog advice!


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

CheesemonkE said:


> Hey guys I just wanted to tell you all about my super dope new one piece ski suit. It has the sickest teal and purple two-tone colorway you'll ever lay your eyes on. I am a little embarrassed because it's not brand new and I didn't pay full price for it. That said this thing is completely the tits. Whenever I roll through the beginner line in a terrain park everyone starts yelling about how cool I look. Especially when I nail a 50-50 on a butter box (Sometimes I'll add a 1 off the end to fakie if there are ladies watching). My riding buddy gets really jealous because he uses a pants and jacket combo from like 2 seasons ago. Seriously lame! He likes to try and make fun of my suit calling it a "fart bag". What a jokester!


This reminds me. If anyone has recently bought a Volcom pant and jacket kit and plan on using the ziptech connectors. DO NOT fart on the lift. You will dutch oven yourself.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

LuckyRVA said:


> This reminds me. If anyone has recently bought a Volcom pant and jacket kit and plan on using the ziptech connectors. DO NOT fart on the lift. You will dutch oven yourself.


Oh c'mon everybody likes their own brand... wofting wofting...


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

binarypie said:


> Hey guys I was thinking of getting coffee from starbucks. Is that good? Maybe I should I go to peets, tully's or dunkin donuts instead?


No, Starbucks is for chodes.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Donutz said:


> I like this one.


Come on, dude! Will Smith would never say the "F word".


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i'm sitting in starbucks right now, i'm going jump in the fake gas fireplace...i think, maybe


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Too look as sponsed as I can today, what should I eat for lunch?


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

LuckyRVA said:


> This reminds me. If anyone has recently bought a Volcom pant and jacket kit and plan on using the ziptech connectors. DO NOT fart on the lift. You will dutch oven yourself.


I'd be worried about igniting the gas exiting near my face...:laugh:


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

On a serious note, does the fanny pack go in the front or in the back?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

BoardWalk said:


> On a serious note, does the fanny pack go in the front or in the back?


Depends on what color your LA Gears are


----------



## EastCoastChris (Feb 24, 2013)

I laughed so hard at this I actually farted. Its cool though, I blamed it on the dog.



LuckyRVA said:


> This reminds me. If anyone has recently bought a Volcom pant and jacket kit and plan on using the ziptech connectors. DO NOT fart on the lift. You will dutch oven yourself.


----------



## supham (Feb 14, 2011)

Oh my god, I have Patagonia pants, Arcteryx shell, Target brand base layer. Will these work together? :dizzy:


The pants are black, but the coat is more like a black black.


----------



## CheesemonkE (Nov 29, 2010)

Nivek said:


> Too look as sponsed as I can today, what should I eat for lunch?


Red bull or a monster. Make sure to take a sip if you think there is a camera pointed at you.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

CheesemonkE said:


> Red bull or a monster. Make sure to take a sip if you think there is a camera pointed at you.


Don't forget the relevant Red Bull or Monster stickers on your helmet, snowboard, etc.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

supham said:


> Oh my god, I have Patagonia pants, Arcteryx shell, Target brand base layer. Will these work together? :dizzy:
> 
> 
> The pants are black, but the coat is more like a black black.


Nope, clearly you'll die if you wear all three at once.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Is it ok if my pajama pants don't match the shirt? Any firefighters here? What do you think of ppl you rescue who wear unmatched pajamas?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> Is it ok if my pajama pants don't match the shirt? Any firefighters here? What do you think of ppl you rescue who wear unmatched pajamas?


Now you know as well as I do, hunky FF's only rescue damsels wearing sheer lace nighties! 


:tongue4:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> Now you know as well as I do, hunky FF's only rescue damsels wearing sheer lace nighties!


Dang, I'm doomed


----------

